# A few from the garden - springtails again with a barkfly and eggs



## davholla (Dec 20, 2016)

Springtail0220 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Ptenothrix atra juvenile 1st instar.
Two springtails and a woodlouse



Springtail0229_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr
A barkfly with eggs- I assume his or hers - any ideas?



BarkflyEF7A0314_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

